# Webcam mais alta do mundo leva imagens do Everest para o planeta



## Norther (13 Out 2011 às 21:45)

KATMANDU — A webcam mais alta do mundo foi instalada no Himalaia, transmitindo imagens em tempo real do Monte Everest para cientistas que estudam os efeitos das mudanças climáticas no ponto mais alto do mundo.
A câmera, que funciona com energia solar, foi instalada a 5.675 metros de altitude, na montanha Kala Patthar, de frente para o Everest. Ela suporta temperaturas de até -30°C.
O aparelho foi desenvolvido pela empresa alemã Mobotix. "Passamos meses planejando a instalação, e investimos bastante tempo testando e verificando o sistema", disse Giampietro Kohl, do Ev-K2-CNR, grupo de pesquisas que instalou a câmera.
A webcam funciona das 6h às 18h (horário do Nepal), registrando belas imagens do Everest e arredores, que são atualizadas a cada cinco minutos. Isso permite aos climatologistas acompanhar o movimento das nuvens em volta do pico da montanha.
A câmera, que começou a funcionar em setembro, usa uma conexão wireless para transmitir as imagens para o laboratório do Ev-K2-CNR, situado a 5.050 metros de altitude. As imagens são, então, analisadas por cientistas na Itália, que esperam aprender mais sobre as mudanças climáticas e o aquecimento global usando as mesmas juntamente com dados meteorológicos recolhidos do Everest.
As imagens registradas pela câmera mais alta do mundo podem ser vistas no endereço www.evk2cnr.org/WebCams/PyramidOne/everest-webcam.html.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.7cea17b58d67506ed6af9eabf0e109ab.511


----------

